# Circus Dog...



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Mister in a laundry basket and acting like a circus dog...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG, that's the cutest!!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice tricks 8D

and lol @ family guy cheerleader unzipping her shirt on tv


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

That is so very cute


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL!

That made me smile.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww that's so cute.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL! Such balance!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha i totally didnt even notice the Family Guy in the background!
And Mister tries to have balance but he doesnt really lol.


----------

